# Ending -구요



## eggsarepurple

전 항상 구요다고 하는 걸 들어서 뜻이과 어떻게 쓰는지 잘 모르껬나요. 영어로 도와 주세요! (Please help me in english!)


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> 전 항상 구요다고 하는 걸 들어서 뜻이과 어떻게 쓰는지 잘 모르껬나요. 영어로 도와 주세요! (Please help me in english!)


 
You must be familiar with '그리고'. (You should be)
Its shortened form is '-고'. 
And you know '-요' in the end of sentence makes everything a little bit politer.


나는 밥을 먹고 집에 갈 것이다.
I will have a meal and then will go back home.

나는 밥을 먹고요.
집에 갈 거예요.
I will have a meal and... (end of sentence, with a polite indicator '요')
I will go back home. 



'구' is a bastardisation of '고'. It actually should be '고'. I don't even understand why, but younger generation has a tendency to consider that '구' sounds 'cute'. x___x;; God bless Korea.
In my opinion '구' sounds just infantile.


Thanks to you, I did some Internet research. Some linguists say '구' is actually a Seoul / Kyunggi dialect. Hmm, maybe that's why I hate Seoul so much. 
Anyway, as a language learner, all you should know is, '-고요' is more precise.


----------



## eggsarepurple

No wonder I can't find this grammar ending anywhere since it is just the "and" word being pronounced wrongly! 

By the way, why do ppl end with "and/고요" and then continue with their sentences sometimes? It makes me very confuse because people always end their sentence with the 요.


----------



## ilydork

What do you mean by 'and/고요'?


----------



## eggsarepurple

I mean, why do ppl end with "고요" and then continue with their sentences sometimes? Isn't "고" a connective? Like the example given above:

나는 밥을 먹고요.
집에 갈 거예요.
I will have a meal and... (end of sentence, with a polite indicator '요')
I will go back home. 

Why don't people say

나는 밥을 먹고 집에 갈 거예요.

Isn't it more productive? Or it is common to just pause after 고 to think before continuing?


----------



## ilydork

Well.. I can't think of any real "reason".. It's just that some people talk like that, others don't. I think it's the younger people; I can't see adults speaking like that, at least not often. Kenjoluma pointed out:


> I don't even understand why, but younger generation has a tendency to consider that '구' sounds 'cute'. x___x;;


That is very true.

When I think of the times that I talk like that, it's like taking a pause. For example:

강민: 내일 뭐할꺼야? What are you doing tomorrow?
은주: 음.. 먼저 밥 먹구요... 이따가 친구랑 만날 꺼에요.  Mm.. First I'm going to eat... And later I'm going to meet up with a friend.


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> 나는 밥을 먹고 집에 갈 거예요.
> 
> Isn't it more productive? Or it is common to just pause after 고 to think before continuing?



I have to remind you that, Korean people are obsessed with politeness in every-day conversation. Even in the end of connective, which doesn't require a polite indicator, they should add up '-요', so they make sure they are polite enough for this boring uptight Korean society.

Please be noted that, linguistically, you don't need to say '-요' in the middle. Only one '-요' in the END OF SENTENCE is more than enough.


----------



## eggsarepurple

Thank you for your replies~ @ilydork: I've watched mnet 2010 and noticed almost everyone saying "고요", so I guess it's pretty common to add a "요" after "고" when you're pausing in order to be more polite, especially during public speeches like the mnet awards huh?


----------



## eggsarepurple

I found a another explaination in chinese...it means to supplement your ideas to the listener, it suggests to me that there is such an ending:

-고요 表示对前面叙述的事实进行补充叙述。
eg)
이 옷이 어때요? 색갈도 예쁘고, 스탈이도 독특하구요. 
그 배우가 연기도 잘하고, 얼굴도 잘 생겼구요. 

Can someone clarify with me? I'm very confused now.


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> I found a another explaination in chinese...it means to supplement your ideas to the listener, it suggests to me that there is such an ending:
> 
> -고요 表示对前面叙述的事实进行补充叙述。
> eg)
> 이 옷이 어때요? 색갈도 예쁘고, 스탈이도 독특하구요.
> 그 배우가 연기도 잘하고, 얼굴도 잘 생겼구요.
> 
> Can someone clarify with me? I'm very confused now.



Assume there is 'X' you want to explain. X has many traits, such as 'a', 'b', 'c', 'd', 'e'...

You can say: X는 a하고, b하고, c합니다.
But oops. You finished your sentence already. There are 'd' and 'e' left untold! Of course you can add '...그리고 d하고 e합니다'. But you forgot to mention 'd' and 'e' and now that's official.

I mean, it's easier to say this way when you have to say 'and' many times. Don't you think?

One more thing to note: -합니다, -해요, etc. sound a bit cold, due to its 'accurate ending'. If you fog up the end of sentence, it sounds more feminine, friendlier, more emotional and less formal. It also sounds more involved in conversation, because you show your intention to engage in further conversation by ending it with a connective.


----------



## eggsarepurple

Oh I see! Thanks! So I can say

X는 a하고, b하고, c하고요
instead of
X는 a하고, b하고, c합니다.

right?


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> Oh I see! Thanks! So I can say
> 
> X는 a하고, b하고, c하고요
> instead of
> X는 a하고, b하고, c합니다.
> 
> right?


Yes, you can.


----------



## ilydork

Yes, but just a thing to note is that if you say "X는 a하고, b하고, c하고요", you are continuing on to say more things.  On the other hand, if you say "X는 a하고, b하고, c합니다" there is a sense of completion; there is no suggestion/expectation that you will say more things about X.


----------

